# R33 GTR chassis



## Bambi (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi everyone,


I'm after a clean R33 GTR chassis.
Please let me know if you have, or know anyone with one for sale please.
Failing this, I need inner and outer Sils, and a new floor.
Are Nissan likely to start making these parts again under the Heritage program?

Thanks


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Bambi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm after a clean R33 GTR chassis.
> ...


Hi,

Finding a chassis will be almost impossible knowing where the market is at the moment.

Trust in Japan may help as they have a lot of discontinued parts




__





Trust Kikaku | Welcome to Trust Kikaku!!


Welcome to Trust Kikaku!!




trustplanning.world








__





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------

